# Bridging visa B reason to travel



## muhammad_1990 (Apr 19, 2017)

Is this an acceptable "purpose of intended travel" for bridging visa B: wedding anniversary?


----------



## aupr04 (Nov 1, 2017)

muhammad_1990 said:


> Is this an acceptable "purpose of intended travel" for bridging visa B: wedding anniversary?


Mate.. Did you get your BVB? I am applying for mine too..


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

DIBP issues BVBs for pretty much any reason. They realise that the processing times are very long and that people cannot sit on a BVA for a long time without being able to travel.


----------



## aupr04 (Nov 1, 2017)

Maggie-May24 said:


> DIBP issues BVBs for pretty much any reason. They realise that the processing times are very long and that people cannot sit on a BVA for a long time without being able to travel.


Thanks,, I have been hearing too that reason can be as simple as 'Being with with family during Christmas.'


----------

